# BD Testabol Propionate 200mg/ml with Orange top?  dark oil?



## DaBeast25 (Mar 19, 2010)

any ideas?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2010)

it should look like this:


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 19, 2010)

Test prop at 200mg/ml is VERY rare.  

The pic Robert posted is 100mg/ml.  I don't think I've ever seen BD T-prop at 200mg/ml, even though there are dozens and dozens of UGL labs making products with BD labels.  So, I wouldn't be surprised if some UGL slapped a label stating it's dosed at 200mg/ml.  Do you have a pic?

/V


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2010)

*BRITISH DRAGON - Coming SOON!*

The company was completely restructured in beginning of 2008 and has at that time made a new business plan which includes manufacturing in a new WHO-GMP certified factory by all GMP standards and guidelines. British Dragon products are currently in Phase 2 of clinical trials and once all documentation is finished the first batch of products should be available in May 2009. British Dragon will initially register its products in several countries worldwide â€“ Two Asian Countries, Two Countries in East Europe, and Four South American Countries. In these countries British Dragon Products will be available in pharmacies with doctors prescription for legal use.

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 19, 2010)

Robert said:


> it should look like this:


 
It looks the same except it reads 200mg/ml instead of 100mg/ml.  
On top it reads Testabol Propionate Not Testabol Propionate 100
and the cap on mine is orange not red.

working on a picture


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 19, 2010)

need 2 more post for image


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 19, 2010)

2nd


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 19, 2010)

*here it is*


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 19, 2010)

*not as good of a pic*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 19, 2010)

Dear guy,we can tell you its 100% FAKE and its NEVER old original British dragon!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 19, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear guy,we can tell you its 100% FAKE and its NEVER old original British dragon!


 
I don't mean to offend you, I'm just looking to see if anyone else has come across this same batch from wherever its from.  As mentioned above...it may be brewed in an UGL who made BD labels???  I also read somewhere that BD did have Test C 200 in vials with orange tops. 

I dont care if it's BD or not, just want to know what it is? prop, tren, plain oil???


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyway you look at it, if it's got a BD tag on it...it's ALWAYS going to be a roll of the dice.  Like I said, there are dozens...if not hundreds of UGL labs that make BD labels for their products.  

It can be plain oil, or it can be real home/UGL brewed stuff.  Gotta trust/know your source!  I've seen so many different versions of BD products with different labels and holograms, just one of the many reasons why I avoid BD at all costs.  It must be the must widely copied label on AAS products out there.

/V


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 19, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Anyway you look at it, if it's got a BD tag on it...it's ALWAYS going to be a roll of the dice. Like I said, there are dozens...if not hundreds of UGL labs that make BD labels for their products.
> 
> It can be plain oil, or it can be real home/UGL brewed stuff. Gotta trust/know your source! I've seen so many different versions of BD products with different labels and holograms, just one of the many reasons why I avoid BD at all costs. It must be the must widely copied label on AAS products out there.
> 
> /V


 
Very true, I just would have loved to find someone who had this exact stuff.  According to the guy I get it through his buddy used it and said it hurt(a good thing?) Idk if its the actual prop that hurts or the BA?  I def have enough Enth to make a decent cycle anyway, I just feel like I'll never really know...I hate that! lol


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

Only time I see gear that color is when it is Tren. Possible a knock off UG that mislabeled tren as prop. Who knows. I can tell you that most T props at 200mg/ml are going to be very  very light in color as they will most like have used EO. 

Comes down to your source bro, ask to exchange it for a another test prop.


----------



## gambel (May 13, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Very true, I just would have loved to find someone who had this exact stuff. According to the guy I get it through his buddy used it and said it hurt(a good thing?) Idk if its the actual prop that hurts or the BA? I def have enough Enth to make a decent cycle anyway, I just feel like I'll never really know...I hate that! lol


 
I have a friend that had the exact stuff you are describing from a reliable source.  Orange top and very orange oil (almost as if something was added to the oil to make it look orange).  He has yet to run it.  How did your experience with it turn out?


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 13, 2010)

gambel said:


> I have a friend that had the exact stuff you are describing from a reliable source. Orange top and very orange oil (almost as if something was added to the oil to make it look orange). He has yet to run it. How did your experience with it turn out?


 
shitty, still convinced it was tren NOT prop as it was supposed to be.  Even though I was taking an AI I still developed gyno and lactated which would indicate that it must have been tren........ OR..... it was prop and the high dose of test >1gram/week(if it was legit) was wayy too much for me nor my ai to handle resulting in loss of libido and increasd prolactin.


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 15, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


>




That is PURE FAKE.
Do yourself a favor and stick that shit to your dealers ass and tell him to f...k off withat that shit.


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 16, 2010)

Bro, you should be able to tell tren from test when running it alone very easily.


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 16, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Bro, you should be able to tell tren from test when running it alone very easily.


 
I was running test enth along with it, but since I thought it was prop(initially at least) my enth dose was low.  I never ran tren before but know that it must have been due to no libido increase even though I was supposed to be on 1gr/test/week, my skin was much much more oily than it ever had been on just test before, and I eventually started lactating which I was thrilled about.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 16, 2010)

Bro no matter what I'm running if I throw in Tren it becomes a whole nother ballgame. Its not just the sides like oily skin an such its the feeling. At times sure Test can make you feel like an animal but for me anyway Tren even at low dose makes me feel like a fucking beast. Strait up


----------



## robierob77 (Aug 13, 2010)

anybody ever find out what this was?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 14, 2010)

its just not original BD!


----------



## Grozny (Aug 14, 2010)

new BD vials looks something like this check out his picture.  all others old BD are counterfeits or bogus imo risky deal.


----------



## robierob77 (Aug 15, 2010)

a friend of mine got ahold of same stuff. is it prop?


----------



## keepitgreen (Aug 16, 2010)

Doesn't look real dark almost clear like hunny it's great if you get real deal


----------



## keepitgreen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've gotten the same bottles b4 and i got killer results when run with trenabol depot of the same order you should have gotten increased libido from both by there self not to say my wife hates me to death with I run both


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 17, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> its just not original BD!



We all know that all ready, judging from your first post in this thread you made that very clear.  I know some UGLs that still slap on old BD tags and their gear and is great, perhaps better than the "original".  Labels mean nothing these days...again, it's all about who you know and who your source is.



/V


----------



## ROID (Aug 17, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> We all know that all ready, judging from your first post in this thread you made that very clear.  I know some UGLs that still slap on old BD tags and their gear and is great, perhaps better than the "original".  *Labels mean nothing these days*...again, it's all about who you know and who your source is.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



very true


----------

